# FA CUP Final tickets/packages



## Paz amor (24 Apr 2006)

Anyone got any idea of travel agents I could arrange the above through?


----------



## Temp (24 Apr 2006)

Sorry Paz amor don't know but am interested myself in Champions League Final package for Paris if anyone has ideas on who can offer this from Ireland?


----------



## z105 (24 Apr 2006)

Come on you Irons !!


----------



## z105 (24 Apr 2006)

One could try - www.celtichorizontours.com


----------



## Guest120 (24 Apr 2006)

Havealaugh said:
			
		

> One could try - www.celtichorizontours.com



They aren't doing packages to the FA Cup Final.


----------



## Flexible (24 Apr 2006)

What about checking with the Irish Branch of Liverpool or West Ham Fan Clubs to see what they are doing and perhaps join up with them.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (24 Apr 2006)

Hello Temp
I've booked flights to Paris,butnothing else-any ideas on tickets,ebay is a non-starter at the moment


----------



## z105 (24 Apr 2006)

Would it be better if these threads were split ?


----------



## z105 (24 Apr 2006)

Abbeytravel might be doing a package, there will be no news of tickets for sale until tomorrow. Check www.whufc.co.uk or the respective Liverpool website.


----------



## Paz amor (25 Apr 2006)

Havealaugh said:
			
		

> Come on you Irons !!


 
Come on the Hammers you mean! Thanks for suggestions - will try the Dublin Branch of the hammers clubs, v few places doing it due to ridiculous prices for tix starting at £600! Probably becuase they are only issuing 24,000 tickets to Hammers (& I assume its similar forLiverpool) - madness, dam those corporates!


----------



## z105 (28 Apr 2006)

No I mean Come on you Irons ! - If you don't know about the "Irons" then you shouldn't be going to Cardiff or to the Boleyn during the premiership for that matter !! You won't get a ticket through the hammers club in Dublin.... trust me.

With the Irons - All tickets are to Bondholders, Season ticket holders, and next would be club members and joe public, the latter two can absolutely forget it.

The way it's done is one third WHUFC, one third Liverfool, and the other third is for all English clubs even rushden and diamonds. so unless you know someone in one of those clubs ......

If you wanna buy my ticket though !!!!!......


----------



## z105 (28 Apr 2006)

If only I had a ticket to see the Thames IRONworks playing in their 4th FA cup final.......... Oh Lordy !!


----------



## peter dineen (10 May 2006)

have tickets flights and hotel.unwanted prize
email petegetshirty@hotmail.com


----------



## NorfBank (10 May 2006)

come on you Irons and thanks for beating the Spuds on Sat, Arsenal fans will be forever blowing bubbles..
have tickets to Champs League final but have no idea where you could get any more..


----------



## harryKen (17 Dec 2008)

this is a good place for premier league. not sure about FA Cup

http://www.premierleaguetickets.net/


----------

